# Best BOV sound?



## chieftain333 (Apr 8, 2007)

Need peoples opinion on what has the best sound,not particularly loudness but what suits the skyline GTR?
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Standard ones sound the best IMO


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

if you staying with afm,s then i suggest before you buy any bov,s you read some threads in the search function. alot of 33,s dont like bovs with afm,s thats why nissan fitted recirc ones..


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Does it matter?
You cant hear it over all the other noise anyway!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

none is the best sound, BOVs are hom.


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

i do feel a tit when i take my boy to school in the mornings & all you can hear is putshhhh putshhhhhhhhhhhh & thats in stealth mode:chuckle: but i must say there friking great for scaring the s*** out of old ladies taking the dogs for a walk in the mornings, im in bits now just thinking about it sorry but my son told me to do it heheheee:GrowUp:


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

can be a pain in the arse like said before if you are running mafs still as they are known for your car over fueling 

wastegate and screamer pipe are the way forward lol


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

i second that


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

I have hks bovs on mine and my brother thinks they sound great


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

BOV's are useful but sound really chav these days. Everything seems to go woosh woosh.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

blitz BOV's on the GTR,and sound very very nice!


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

i second that.. blitz and map goes hand in hand..:thumbsup:


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a single HKS SSQ on mine. It's quite quiet actually, well from inside the car anyway!?
How come some cars have two? Mine is on the inlet side (guess they all are?) so how does the second one help?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

SteveN said:


> none is the best sound, BOVs are hom.


Here Here.
What a GAY post:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 

Mick


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I run a pair of Prof's (aka Sheepdog bov's) and they have been fine with no probs being caused to the cars running, can be very discreet when you want them to be and and give out a nice sound when you start using the car.

Tony


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Turkey Call BOV, as seen on youtube!

YouTube - Turkey Call Blow Off Valve


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

This is possibly just the start of an interesting - albeit short - period for you here,

Nice way to start fella,

Now do a poll on whos is quickest, which version is best and what we all do for a living you gay **** puppycock sucking anus polisher !!!


----------



## donk_316 (Jul 14, 2006)

I like my Blitz bovs. kinda a wooshy noise instead of the loud typical bov sound.

Which ones chatter? those sound cool.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

That turkey call thing is realy funny how much time must you have on your hands to do something like that!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> Which ones chatter? those sound cool.


I think you mean the external wastegates, like you get on singles and big twins....yeah, now they sound cool.

Dont like normal dump valve sounds tho personally.


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

Snowfiend said:


> I think you mean the external wastegates, like you get on singles and big twins....yeah, now they sound cool.
> 
> Dont like normal dump valve sounds tho personally.


Chatter has nothing to do with wastegates. It's the sound you get when you have no BOV or the BOV spring is too tight and doesn't release enough pressure.

The air is forced back out the intake and the chatter sound is made when the air passes back through the turbo compressor.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

bladerider said:


> This is possibly just the start of an interesting - albeit short - period for you here,
> 
> Nice way to start fella,
> 
> Now do a poll on whos is quickest, which version is best and what we all do for a living you gay **** puppycock sucking anus polisher !!!


Harsh?


----------



## chieftain333 (Apr 8, 2007)

> Harsh?


I thought so! Just a simple question I thought.
Glad to meet someone with some positive feedback fella.......maybe not.
Makes me glad I asked now!!
Prat 
Andy


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

bladrider showing all that affection he has to give lol 

dont worry am sure he will polish your anus for you if you ask him nicley


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

chieftain, in answer to your original question there are a few more common BOVs like the Blitz super sound like mine, or the HKS sequential model.... i don't know how these compare sound wise though. 

different strokes for different folks at the end of the day. 

and in answer to your future questions, bladerider's is the fastest and to make a living he's an anus stretcher LOL


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

none but 2nd choice would be a hks


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I prefer,

Harsh but fair !!!

   

Manly love is the new black


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

xaero1 said:


> Harsh?


Harsh but true.. 

Asking what the best BOV sound is on a respectable tuning forum is a bit lame to be honest.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Luckham said:


> Harsh but true..
> 
> Asking what the best BOV sound is on a respectable tuning forum is a bit lame to be honest.


Why is it a lame question, the man asked a question regarding a part on Nissan Skyline is that not what the forum is here for???

Jeez why cant some people just pull there heads out of their arses.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

M19 GTR said:


> Why is it a lame question, the man asked a question regarding a part on Nissan Skyline is that not what the forum is here for???
> 
> Jeez why cant some people just pull there heads out of their arses.


Cause who in there right mind gives a flying fcuk what sound their BOV makes?!? 

I don't think anyone is being particularly malicious here, their just having a laugh so chill out dude.

Oh and my head is no where near my arse thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

you may not but others might.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

M19 GTR said:


> you may not but others might.


Fair enough, but you've got to admit that in the grand scheme of things it's a fairly pointless topic of discussion.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

It maybe but cant just flame him because he asked it...lol.

Tony


----------



## chieftain333 (Apr 8, 2007)

How is it a lame question!?!
When I eventually buy a skyline and it may not have BOV`s its nice to know peoples opinions on choices.
A `respectable` tuning forum wouldn`t shoot someone down for asking a skyline related question!!
Thanks to the people who HAVE answered my question.
Andy


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

greddy type s sound nice and the hks ssqv.......screamer pipes and wastegates sound so much better though!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

00mpollard said:


> screamer pipes and wastegates sound so much better though!


i agree!


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

chieftain333 said:


> How is it a lame question!?!
> When I eventually buy a skyline and it may not have BOV`s


I know for a fact all turbo skylines from R32 onwards have BOV's fitted from the factory. 

Not sure about the r30 and r31 since ive only ever seen one R31 in the flesh


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Sweet Jesus !!!

I cant believe this is still going on.

Heres some interesting points to consider.

Skylines, especially GTRs, are performance vehicles.
Performance cars in the main have parts fitted FOR PERFORMANCE rather than just looks or sounds, its the owners and makers of lesser cars that take the items REQUIRED by performance vehicles and stick them on standard cars that makes a mockery of the performance car in the first place - eg flame kits or dump valves

If you uprate the performance of your skyline (when you get one) and it is a turbo model (the N/A's dont have BOV's  ) and the dump valves become a restriction or are needing to be uprated or replaced due to poor performance then choose the one thats suits your application. 

Asking which one "SOUNDS" best is a bit like going to the totalathletes,com website and asking which running shoe lace looks coolest with the pair of Nike's your thinking of buying to walk round the shopping precinct in.

Its such a shame that skylines have become cheap enough for fukcwits like these to be able to buy them in the first place.

J.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

hahaha


> Its such a shame that skylines have become cheap enough for fukcwits like these to be able to buy them in the first place.


and thats another reason why I dont like driveing mine.... Greddy Type R BoV no fancy sound.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

chieftain333 said:


> How is it a lame question!?!
> When I eventually buy a skyline and it may not have BOV`s its nice to know peoples opinions on choices.
> A `respectable` tuning forum wouldn`t shoot someone down for asking a skyline related question!!
> Thanks to the people who HAVE answered my question.
> Andy


mate you'll quickly learn that this is an 'elitist' forum, and some uptight old men will jump on you if ask "best BOV sound?". 
You will then be thought of as a chav or a young-un. then you will either fall in line or continue asking unorthadox questions and get walked on like 6speed. Welcome mate 

I like standard BOV.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

RH18 said:


> mate you'll quickly learn that this is an 'elitist' forum, and some uptight old men will jump on you if ask "best BOV sound?".
> You will then be thought of as a chav or a young-un. then you will either fall in line or continue asking unorthadox questions and get walked on like 6speed. Welcome mate
> 
> I like standard BOV.


Remove the words "uptight" & "old" from that statement and substitute "best BOV sound?" with "stupid dumb assed questions?" and you have hit the nail on the head..


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

bladerider said:


> Its such a shame that skylines have become cheap enough for fukcwits like these to be able to buy them in the first place.
> 
> J.


I didn't see him tell anyone how much he earned? It's not a question I would've asked but an answer like that says more about you than him.

I for one could only buy my car because they are 'cheap enough' and i'm doing what I can to make it better as and when I can afford it. I know a few people doing the same, are any of us ****wits?


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

if it bothers so many people just dont answer the friking question keep your opinions to yourselves & stop slating people you dont even know, if it was in the street im pretty sure someone would be on their arse by now & their isnt any need for it, if it was directed at me id have to get my nan involved, she has a hearing aid so dont mumble f*** off you old sl** or that will really make her mad, bifocal glases 10mm thick to direct a perfect drop shot the the nackers with her newly fitted bionic hips, which might i add sound better than any aftermarket bovs when in full swing


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

GarethK said:


> I didn't see him tell anyone how much he earned? It's not a question I would've asked but an answer like that says more about you than him.
> 
> I for one could only buy my car because they are 'cheap enough' and i'm doing what I can to make it better as and when I can afford it. I know a few people doing the same, are any of us ****wits?


Probably !!!

Boy racers, chavs, lifestylers, whatever you want to call them are usually young dreamers without a clue about anything other than somethings image. They see the skyline as a desirable car purely because of Gran Tourismo, Max Power and the belief that they're all tuned to 1000bhp. In their eyes a louder BOV means a faster car, bigger rims (no matter how heavey or weak) are a good thing so 20" must be the shizzle, and a bunch of stickers on the car is simply the finishing touch, rather than having any releveance to parts fitted or sponsors who have helped.

In general people get payed more as they get older and have more experience, and usually the above sort of generalisations apply to younger people who dont bother researching anything. Although admittedly the current generation of 20 year olds does have a very high percentage of numpties who continue with their chav like ways past the age at which normally we all grew out of our "stupid phase".

Feel free to nit pick at my "nasty sweeping generalisations from an elitest grumpy old git" but I am sure i am more right than wrong and that more people would agree with me than disagree. Thats not to say that in the politically correct circus we live in these days that hundreds of members are going to jump on this thread shouting "Go Bladey" !!!  

It might surprise you if you read back through some of my posts that actually I have a go at some of the elitests as well as I am all for individuals doing what they want to their cars. So if someone wants to respray it flip brown with a red alcantara interior and loud sound system then I support that, as individuality is important in my eyes. The key is that they do it with style, taste and a sympathy for what the car is. Its a proper perforamcne tool and as such deserves proper parts fitting, so I tend to not like big bling rims that weigh a ton, but Im all for a set of 19" Volks that weigh **** all. Hopefully you understand a bit more where Im coming from, and alot of the users of this site too incidentally - or certainly the more original users from back in the day who did used to agree with alot of what I said !!

J.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

callumGTR said:


> if it bothers so many people just dont answer the friking question keep your opinions to yourselves & stop slating people you dont even know, if it was in the street im pretty sure someone would be on their arse by now & their isnt any need for it, if it was directed at me id have to get my nan involved, she has a hearing aid so dont mumble f*** off you old sl** or that will really make her mad, bifocal glases 10mm thick to direct a perfect drop shot the the nackers with her newly fitted bionic hips, which might i add sound better than any aftermarket bovs when in full swing


Because you dont know me, and I dont come on here so much these days you may believe you are right,

However you are in fact wrong - I would happily, and regualrly do, tell people exactly how it is to their face and am precisely the same in real life as I am on here - theres no point being otherwise - and to date have yet to be "put on my ar$e" !!!!


----------



## chieftain333 (Apr 8, 2007)

> Its such a shame that skylines have become cheap enough for fukcwits like these to be able to buy them in the first place.
> 
> J.


What right have you got to call me that!?!
It was one sodding question,if you dont agree with the question keep quiet.Ive been on a few forums and theres always the few pr*cks who think they own it and anyone who does differently is wrong.
Just hope when I buy one I dont turn into a [email protected]
So asking if I should get LED washer jets is out of the question then???   
Andy


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Buy one
Mod it nicely
Dont put gay sh1t on it
And maybe then I'll not call you a fukcwit,

Until then I think you are simply for saying "If you dont agree with the question keep quiet" - if you dont want all types of answer on a public forum then dont ask the question, or are you so naive as to beilieve that the whole world has to agree on all subjects and your views ??? I certainly dont think that I am always in the right, but that doesnt stop me putting my opinion forward (see - heres me doing it again   ) but I dont throw my toys out the pram because someone has the audacity to say I might be wrong !!!    

Oh and for what its worth if a chap called Blowdog or Cem comes on and says anything he really DOES own the site, so probably best not to get too defensive with him !!!

Good luck withthe LED's - fukcwit !!


----------



## chieftain333 (Apr 8, 2007)

Think youve got issues fella.......or you need to get out more  
Thanks for putting me in my place though,you know best....you knowing me,what cars ive had and that im a [email protected]@kwit!!
You must of done this alot.being oppinionated and everything.........4,700 posts,you definetly need to get out more!
Andy


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

bladerider said:


> Because you dont know me, and I dont come on here so much these days you may believe you are right,
> 
> However you are in fact wrong - I would happily, and regualrly do, tell people exactly how it is to their face and am precisely the same in real life as I am on here - theres no point being otherwise - and to date have yet to be "put on my ar$e" !!!!


:squintdan id be carefull she lives in an old peoples home so she has loads of friends:chuckle: theirs always a first!! 

i think we"re all for speaking are minds & telling people how it is im the same but still a little harsh in my opinion


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

ANYWAYS!!! wellcome chieftain:chuckle: & bladerider, have alot of respect in what you say most of which is true:bowdown1: , the next time im in need of some advice on a new thread please feel free to come on & say "good morning f***wit how can i help you", it will make my day:chuckle: my nan has told me i must fight my own battles:bawling: 

only playing:thumbsup: 

:lamer:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

GB on spinners?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

00mpollard said:


> screamer pipes and wastegates sound so much better though!


eh 

but these make sound at TOTALLY opposite times to BOVs  

full boost and throttle vs vacumn and totally off throttle 

thats like saying your B+O stereo sounds better than a BOV, or your BOV sounds so much better than a dying badger  

nice to see bkvj agrees with you tho:chuckle:


----------



## Berejen (Nov 28, 2006)

rockabilly said:


> if you staying with afm,s then i suggest before you buy any bov,s you read some threads in the search function. alot of 33,s dont like bovs with afm,s thats why nissan fitted recirc ones..


So, if you stay with AFM it's not recomended to use a BOV? What's the correct way use a BOV on a R33 then? 
Because I have a Greddy type RS on mine and I already had to change my AFM $$$$$ !! 
And now my car don't run the same! I also have a HKS Sequential BOV I haven't tried that one yet ! 

What do you think? ?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL

No worries Callum, I had a nan just like that too !!!

Beemer drivers just bring out the best in me Cheiftain, 4000 of my 4700 posts are calling them [email protected] !!!    The other 700 is discussing what flavour pie I should eat that day and the last 20 were just me asking whos car was fastest when I first joined the site !!!   I should get out more though, you're right - I have no hobbies, no friends, and no life, its getting unbearable in my bedsit talking to myself, Im sooo argumentative I really upset myself sometimes, Im a gentle flower at heart  

J.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

So which ones do sound the best then?


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

I would say that Apexi ones sound great and give no running problems.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

323ian said:


> I would say that Apexi ones sound great and give no running problems.


I was taking the piss Ian but you carry on mate


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

lol. No-one's mentioned why two is better than one, or vice verca?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

shade said:


> lol. No-one's mentioned why two is better than one, or vice verca?


two is needed as standard as the stock ones, while having large inlet and outlets, the valve itself only lifts about halfway, so they dont flow as well as they look like they should.

aside from that, there no real reason to run two on a GTR.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

I cant see why the guy has been slated for just asking a simple question so thought i would try and contribute to his original question.

Dont give up on the forum mate just ask a diffent question and then see the response!!


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Sard R2-D2,


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Cos he's a fukcwit !!

I thought we'd already established this !!!

    












And yes - for those that need subtitles with their jokes I am kidding !!!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

323ian said:


> I cant see why the guy has been slated for just asking a simple question so thought i would try and contribute to his original question.
> 
> Dont give up on the forum mate just ask a diffent question and then see the response!!


Something like "What's the max boost I can run on stock turbos?" perhaps. I'm sure that would get a more favourable response.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lol

Yeah right !!!

Personally the best BOV sound for me comes from a knackered S13 with a CA just as its spun round yet again by a man with two size 14 left feet !!!


----------

